# X @ 1680x1050



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

I had X / KDE humming along nicely with a 17" LCD running at 1280x1024, but I got my hands on a 22" which has an native res. of 1680x1050 and I cannot get it working.  Nothing changed other than the monitor.  

Since I have tried running with no Xorg.conf, generating new xorg.conf with both Xorg -configure and the nvidia-xconfig tool.

both dbus and hal are enabled in rc.conf

have tried both nv and nvidia driver

Using FreeBSD 6.4 and Xorg 7.4

I have since reverted to my original xorg.conf:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder24.nvidia.com)  Tue Dec 19 13:46:17 PST 2006


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    option      "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mozilla/"
EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load           "xtrap"
#    Load           "freetype"
#    Load           "type1"
    Load           "extmod"
#    Load           "record"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      340   270     # mm
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "VSC"
    ModelName      "VX715"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nv"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "G72 [GeForce 7300 SE]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 31, 2009)

When using the nvidia driver, did you try using nvidia-xconfig?  Did you check the output of 'xrandr' when using the 'nv' driver?


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> When using the nvidia driver, did you try using nvidia-xconfig?  Did you check the output of 'xrandr' when using the 'nv' driver?



Did you read my post?  The answer to most of your questions can be found there.

was not having much luck with the nvidia driver even with the 17" - so I went back to nv.

looks like 1400x1050 is the highest res I can attain with my current conf, for whatever reason.

xrandr while in X tells me 1280x1024 is my max - but it gave different results previously, the above is likely due to my setting of Modes in xorg.conf


----------



## adamk (Aug 31, 2009)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> Did you read my post?  The answer to most of your questions can be found there.



I asked two questions, and the answer to one question was in there.  50% is not most.

Anyway, did you try actually specifying a 1680x1050 modeline in your xorg.conf file?  You can use either gtf or cvt (both are part of the xorg-server package/port) to generate a modeline.

Adam


----------



## roddierod (Aug 31, 2009)

Make sure you card can do 1680x1050

Double check your refresh rates and use the nvidia driver. I always had a problem getting the nv driver to do 1680 x 1050.
Make sure you are using the correct nvidia driver version for your card. 

I have a 7800 that is running 1680x1050 using the nvidia driver.


----------



## tangram (Aug 31, 2009)

Change your "Screen" section of xorg.conf adding the desired mode:

```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
        Modes     "1680x1050"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
        Modes     "1680x1050"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
        Modes     "1680x1050"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
        Modes     "1680x1050"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes     "1680x1050"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

If the nv driver doesn't support the resolution change to nvidia driver instead (i386 only though).

Also have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html.


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah - like I mentioned - it tops out at 1400x1050 with the nv driver.  I'm grabbing the lastest nvidia driver right now - will give that another shot.


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

good news is the nvidia driver works - but without a mode specified, it runs at 1024x768.  Worse, it won't take 1680x1050... will try more in a bit.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2009)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> yeah - like I mentioned - it tops out at 1400x1050 with the nv driver.  I'm grabbing the lastest nvidia driver right now - will give that another shot.



Odd. I have had both the nv and the nvidia driver running at 1600x1200.


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 31, 2009)

I've also got a 1680x1050 monitor on an nVidia (7300 GT) card and it's working without problems for me.  I'll give you my xorg.conf and maybe it'll help you some.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "DontZap" "false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mozilla/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	#Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "us,cz"
        Option      "XkbVariant" ",qwerty"
        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll,compose:menu,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	#Driver      "evdev"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psm0"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  430   270	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "SAM"
	ModelName    "SyncMaster"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
	HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
        # DisplaySize  463 289
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
    Option  "AutoAddDevices" "off"

    Option  "DontZap" "false"
EndSection
```


----------



## tangram (Aug 31, 2009)

chavez243ca, check with your monitor specification manual if the values you have in your xorg.conf are correct.



> HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
> VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you tried the NVIDIA forums? I see a lot of people struggling with higher resolutions, and it appears to be related to the 7300 SE being 'turbocharged' -- meaning it needs system RAM to run at high resolutions.

Search Google for:
"7300 SE resolution site:forums.nvidia.com"


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Have you tried the NVIDIA forums? I see a lot of people struggling with higher resolutions, and it appears to be related to the 7300 SE being 'turbocharged' -- meaning it needs system RAM to run at high resolutions.



That's kinda crazy - I have Intel integrated chipsets (810/915/945/965) that max out at 8MB of stolen RAM running at 1920x1050


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

FWIW - this is not an integrated 7300 - it is a dedicated AGP card


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

correction:

It's a 7200GS 128MB PCIe card


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 31, 2009)

running with no Xorg.conf at all gets me an 800x600 res. and no mouse.


----------



## chavez243ca (Sep 2, 2009)

unfortunately it appears to be that the fix is - USE an ATI card.  I stuck an aging Radeon 7000 PCI card in the box and switched to the ATI driver and I get 1680x1050 without a problem.

oh well.


----------



## john_doe (Sep 2, 2009)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> yeah - like I mentioned - it tops out at 1400x1050 with the nv driver.  I'm grabbing the lastest nvidia driver right now - will give that another shot.


Have you tried 1680x1050 on x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau?


----------



## chavez243ca (Sep 2, 2009)

john_doe said:
			
		

> Have you tried 1680x1050 on x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau?



sorry - I've already switch to another card.

nouveau is for Nvidia though?


----------



## john_doe (Sep 2, 2009)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> nouveau is for Nvidia though?


Yep. Look at description on freshports, it's based on *nv* driver.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2009)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> running with no Xorg.conf at all gets me an 800x600 res. and no mouse.



The mouse is easily solved by adding to /etc/rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

If you're going to run KDE, GNOME or XFCE you'll need those anyway.

Not sure if it would solve the resolution issue though, have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry guys for the off-topic post.



			
				Oxyd said:
			
		

> ```
> [...]
> Section "InputDevice"
> Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...


Oxyd, are you actually able to use XkbOptions (especially the compose one)?


----------



## zeiz (Sep 23, 2009)

this thread is "solved" by changing card but for smb else having same problem: in handbook there is a sample of modeline that is exactly for 1680x1050.
Having Nvidia card and amd64 (no nvidia driver) I used that values and it worked perfectly with vesa driver, rather than "nv".


----------

